# nitro engine problem



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i recently started having problems with my nitro evader engine the dtx .18
so i took it to local hobby shop and they told me ihad lost compression in my piston sleeve and iwas wondering how if ihad just got it for xmas and i never run it lean


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

How many tanks have you run through it? How long do you usually run it for, at a time?


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i have like a gallon and a half for about 30 mins. to 1hour


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

how long do you let it cool down if you do after you run it for prolonged periods of time?


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not Intl Im Finished Playing


----------



## Chuck0991 (Mar 10, 2008)

well you might wanna try a new piston and sleeve to start,
try running after run oil
and put it on top dead center when you store it...
but regaurdless you're gonna loose compresion 
after about 1 1/2- 2 gallons


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

if you take the glow plug out, how much resistance do you get when you pull the starter rope ?? if you get none, and its just a smooth pull, you need a new p&s. but if you still feel it everytime it hits t.d.c, it may just be a tuning or airleak problem.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Chuck, you mean BOTTOM dead center.

Mac -- what do you mean? You are not going to try to fix it?


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

i had a nitro evader and had the same problem, you are money ahead to go buy an O.S. motor and use the duratrax as a paperweight, i rebuilt mine a couple of times befoe i got tired of wasting the money, the nickel plating on the sleeve goes away very fast in fact i am surprised you even got a gallon and a half throught it at all, if it is new i do think there is a 2 year warranty on the motor. you might want to check the papers that came with the truck


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i sent it in two duratrax there giving me a new engine or just the parts i need


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Good, at least you will be up and running.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

I believe that your engine was made by World engines for Duratrax, so it is a ABC engine and somewhat a clone from the OS line. 

What fuel and plug combo were you using, did you use a fuel filter? While running did you ever notice how hot the head temp was? Has the engine ever been hard to start after you had run it a while? 

In the future if you are just playing around add a little caster oil to your gallon of fuel. This will improve two distinct areas, (One) will keep you head temp lower while running and (2) will improve lubrication as the engine gets hotter.

If you get a new engine I would hate for you to kill this one as well.


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

i raced an evader for 2 seasons in dirt oval and had nothing but problems with the duratrax motor. but if you are just playing it might be fine. it is not and ABC engine which if you dint know means Aluminum piston Brass sleeve and Chrome plated , i dont know what the sleeve is made of but it is nickel plated and if you get it too hot just one time kiss the sleeve goodbye. you will save your self alot of headach to get rid of the dtx engine and get an o.s. and also get rid of the very restrictive stock duratrax pipe and slap on an associated pipe


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

for sping break im geting a nitro stampede and a stampede xl5 how fast will it go with a 2.5 from traxxas


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

fast enough to break lots of parts if you hit something


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

suprcop67 said:


> fast enough to break lots of parts if you hit something


yeah it will:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

coooll!! LOL


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

ccooll !!!!!!!! (LOL)


----------

